# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث " " " هذا خالي فليرني امرؤ خاله " " "

## مبارك بن جديع

قال الترمذي – رحمه الله -  في جامعه ( 6 / 104 رقم 3752 ) : حدثنا أبو كريب وأبو سعيد الأشج , قالا : حدثنا أبو أسامة عن مجالد عن عامر الشعبي عن جابر بن عبدالله قال : أقبل سعد فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هذا خالي فليرني امرؤ خاله " 
هذا حديث غريب – وفي بعض النسخ حسن غريب -  لا نعرفه الا من حديث مجالد . 
وكان سعد بن أبي وقاص من بني زهرة , وكانت أم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بني زهرة فلذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا خالي . انتهى كلامه . 

تخريجه : 

 1- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 1 / 144 رقم 323 )  وكذ ابن أبي عاصم  في الآحاد والمثاني ( 1 / 168 رقم 211 و 213 ) كلاهما  من طريق أبي أسامة عن مجالد به  ,
 2 -  وأخرجه أحمد في فضائل الصحابة ( 2 / 751 ) وكذا ابن سعد في الطبقات ( 3 / 137 )   كلاهما من طريق يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن مجالد به .  
 3 -  وأخرجه أبويعلى في مسنده ( 4 / 42 و 78 رقم 2049 و 2101 ) من طريق علي بن مسهر عن مجالد به . 
و ابوأسامة هو :  حماد بن أسامة القرشي الكوفي ,  قال  أحمد بن حنبل :  ثقة , ( تهذيب الكمال 7 / 217) .
واما مجالد  :  فقد ضعف مجالدا بعض أهل العلم منهم أحمد بن حنبل  وهو كثير الغلط – كما قاله الترمذي –  وانظر كلام العلماء فيه في تهذيب الكمال 27 / 219 وكذا شرح العلل لابن رجب 1 / 135 .
4 – و كذا أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه ( 3 / 498 ) من طريق اسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الشعبي عن جابر به , وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه . 
و إسماعيل بن أبي خالد :  ثقة , وهو أصح الناس  حديثا عن الشعبي , كما قاله  الثوري وأحمد بن حنبل وابن المديني وابن معين ,  (تهذيب الكمال 3 / 69 ) .
 5- وأخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين ( 2 / 114 رقم 1018 ) من طريق صفوان بن عمرو عن ماعز التميمي عن جابر به . 
 قال الحافظ  ابن حجر في تعجيل المنفعة : " ماعز التميمي , روى عن جابر بن عبدالله , روى عنه صفوان بن عمرو السكسكي , غير معروف , قلت : له ثلاثة أحاديث ساقها الطبراني في مسند الشاميين , وفي ثقات التابعين لابن حبان . انتهى كلام الحافظ . 
والحديث صححه الألباني - رحمه الله -  كما في صحيح الترمذي ( 2951 ) 

 وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري ( 11 / 78 ) : وكقوله لسعد بن أبي وقاص هذا خالي , لكونه من بني زهرة , وهم أقارب أمه آمنة , وليس سعد أخا لآمنة, لا من النسب ولا من الرضاعة . 
وقال العيني في عمدة القاري ( 1 / 192 ) : " وعن جابر بن عبد الله قال أقبل سعد ورسول الله جالس فقال : هذا خالي فليرني امرؤ خاله , وذلك أن أمه آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف , وسعد هو ابن مالك بن وهيب , أخي وهب , ابني عبدمناف .
 وكذا قال الذهبي في السير ( 1 / 110 ).
وقال المباركفوري في تحفة الأحوذي ( 10 / 174 ) : أي ليظهر أن ليس لأحد خال مثل خالي . 
تتمة : أخرج الحاكم في مستدركه ( 3 / 396  )   من طريق سعيد بن واصل ثنا شعبة عن يحيى بن صبيح عن محمد بن سيرين عن أنس أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " هذا خالي فمن شاء منكم فليخرج خاله " يعني أبا طلحة , زوج أم سليم  _ وفيه قصة _ .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ مبارك، وأحسن إليك، فائدة طيبة، من رجل طيب.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> قال الترمذي – رحمه الله -  في جامعه ( 6 / 104 رقم 3752 ) : حدثنا أبو كريب وأبو سعيد الأشج , قالا : حدثنا أبو أسامة عن مجالد عن عامر الشعبي عن جابر بن عبدالله قال : أقبل سعد فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هذا خالي فليرني امرؤ خاله " 
> هذا حديث غريب – وفي بعض النسخ حسن غريب -  لا نعرفه الا من حديث مجالد . 
> وكان سعد بن أبي وقاص من بني زهرة , وكانت أم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بني زهرة فلذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا خالي . انتهى كلامه . 
> تخريجه : 
> 1- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 1 / 144 رقم 323 )  وكذ ابن أبي عاصم  في الآحاد والمثاني ( 1 / 168 رقم 211 و 213 ) كلاهما  من طريق أبي أسامة عن مجالد به  ,
> 2 -  وأخرجه أحمد في فضائل الصحابة ( 2 / 751 ) وكذا ابن سعد في الطبقات ( 3 / 137 )   كلاهما من طريق يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن مجالد به .  
> 3 -  وأخرجه أبويعلى في مسنده ( 4 / 42 و 78 رقم 2049 و 2101 ) من طريق علي بن مسهر عن مجالد به . 
> و ابوأسامة هو :  حماد بن أسامة القرشي الكوفي ,  قال  أحمد بن حنبل :  ثقة , ( تهذيب الكمال 7 / 217) .
> واما مجالد  :  فقد ضعف مجالدا بعض أهل العلم منهم أحمد بن حنبل  وهو كثير الغلط – كما قاله الترمذي –  وانظر كلام العلماء فيه في تهذيب الكمال 27 / 219 وكذا شرح العلل لابن رجب 1 / 135 .
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أخانا المبارك .
وهذه تقييدات وقفت عليها بعد بحث سريع .
أما رواية أبي أسامة فرواها أيضًا ابن شاهين في "شرح مذاهب أهل السنة" (164) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (20/332) .
ورواية أبي مسهر علي بن مسهر فرواها ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (20/332) من طريق أبي يعلى .
ورواية صفوان بن عمرو عن ماعز التميمي عن جابر به .  رواها ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (20/333) من طريق الطبراني .
والحديث رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (331 – 332) من طريق هشيم . وفي (20/333) من طريق ابن عيينة ، كلاهما عن مجالد به .
وأما رواية إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الشعبي عن جابر به , التي رواها الحاكم (3/498) وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه
فهي عبارة عن صور من صور الاختلاف على أبي أسامة في الحديث . فقد رواه الترمذي عن أبي كريب ، والترمذي وابن عساكر عن أبي سعيد الأشج ، وابن شاهين في شرح مذاهب أهل السنة من طريق حيدرة بن إبراهيم العمري ، وابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني من طريق أبي مسعود وبشر بن خالد كلهم (أبو كريب والأشج وحيدرة وأبو مسعود وبشر بن خالد ) رووه عن أبي أسامة ، عن مجالد ، عن الشعبي به .
وخالفهم الحاكم في المستدرك (3/498) فقال: حدثنا أبو علي الحسن بن علي الحافظ أنا عبد الله بن محمد بن ناجية ثنا علي بن سعيد الكندي ثنا أبو أسامة عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الشعبي عن جابر قال كنا جلوسا عند النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم فأقبل سعد بن أبي وقاص فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا خالي فليرني امرؤ خاله .
وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه .
وعلي بن سعيد الكندي هذا لا أدري هل هو علي بن سعيد بن مسروق أو غيره . والله أعلم .

----------


## مبارك بن جديع

أخونا ومشرفنا الشيخ وليد الدلبحي شكرا لك على مرورك , ونفع الله بجهودك , 
والشكر موصول لمشرفنا علي عبدلباقي على مشاركته , وأجزل الله لكما المثوبة والأجر على ما تقدمونه لهذا الصرح العلمي المتميز . 
والشكر لجميع القائمين على هذا الموقع .

----------


## مبارك بن جديع

علي بن سعيد الكندي , هو من شيوخ الترمذي وقد روى عنه الترمذي في السنن والعلل الكبير , والذي يظهر أنه علي بن سعيد بن مسروق الكندي وهو صدوق , انظر تهذيب الكمال ( 20 / 450 ) ,وأما رواية الحاكم فقد ترددت كثيرا   _قبل كتابة البحث _في إعلالها ولم اجد من نص على ضعفها , فهي تحتاج الى تأمل , و الحديث في باب فضائل الصحابة والأمر فيه سهل _ إن شاء الله _ .

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيك أخي المفضال ونفع بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم مُبارك ونفع بكم وبما قدمتم من فائدة .

----------

